# The Last Airbender



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Went tonight to see The Last Airbender.

This movie is based on the animated TV Series: Avatar: The Last Airbender.
If you haven't seen the TV Series, I highly recommend. Definetly one that both parents and kids can watch together.

I have been waiting almost 2 years for this movie to get release... and honestly, I wasn't disappointed.

I had to wait till tonight to see it, so I was already reading a lot of the fan attacks on the movie, and a lot of reviews on it. Almost all professional reviewers slammed the movie, and the Facebook group is not very possitive.

However, my take.... it was a good movie... there are somethings that could be improved, but that is true for most movies.

If you have read the Harry Potter books, and then look at the movies... you can then have an understanding of what happens with this transition from TV to Movie.

They combined elements from the entire first season, into this first movie. 20 1hr episodes, condensed to about 2 hours. Somethings were not included, some things were altered, the story line is also a bit accelerated. And a handfull of season 2 and season 3 were introduced in this first movie.

The core elements stay true, but there are some differences.
I recommend watching the Nick special on the movie, and some of the biggest changes are explained.

The martial arts were okay, but not enough of them in my opinion.
The bending usage was used well, sometimes it was a little "intresting".

If you are a fan of the show, you are going to have to relax a little in what you know, and what you are expecting in the movie. There are some changes, and you already "know" the characters... but the movie characters don't get developed completely... just not enough time to develop 4 main characters plus some of the key other ones.

I enjoyed it... and this is probably going to be one BluRay packed with extras. As M. already said he filmed a lot that didn't make it into the movie.

I hope they do get to continue and make another. First 5 days numbers where near $75mil, and the movie was only $150mil to make... so they are going to make a profit on this one.

For a more "Martial Art" movie, Karate Kid is your better bet right now.
But this one was still very enjoyable.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

My 17-year-old daughter vehemently disagrees. Everything - every step of this movie has either been cursed or gone awry.

It was cursed in that they couldn't call it "Avatar" because some guy named James Cameron released a flick with that title that had blue people in it.

So now you have "The Last Airbender" whitewashing the characters, changing their ethnicity, totally scrambling the historical roots of the story.

The 3D is tacked on and it makes a dark movie darker - and I don't mean "Tim Burton" dark, I mean poorly-lit.

Among other things, one character is doused with a globe of water and the continuity editor didn't even think to make sure that character was wet when the SFX shot ended.

My daughter, who LOVES the series can't say a single good thing about this movie. Mind you, she hated all the stuff that was taken out of the Harry Potter books to make the movies. But, compared to this, Harry Potter's faithfulness to the source material was akin to how Peter Jackson was with The Lord of the Rings.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Every person I know who saw this has hated it & has cursed M. Night Shyamalan...especially fans of the series. I've heard nothing good about it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> Every person I know who saw this has hated it & has cursed M. Night Shyamalan...especially fans of the series. I've heard nothing good about it.


Well the theater full of people that I saw it with... seemed to like it. A LOT of people where chearing and clapping.

My neighboor who is a big fan, really enjoyed it as well.

Those that were expecting an exact copy of the series, are going to be very disappointed.

Those that were into the slapstick comedy and sillyness of teh cartoon... are also going to be disappointed.

Everyone has there own take on it.
There are some fans that completely and totally loath the movie..
But you can say that about a lot of movies that are made off a TV Series, or a remake of another movie.

I liked it for what it was...

I don't see how the historical basis for the movie was lost... there was no historical basis for the TV Series... it was all fantasy. The cartoon, yes there was an asian flare to it... but I always have thought that the cartoon the characters were not specifically drawn to be asian.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm sure my kids will like it, but since I'm over the age of 10, it holds no interest for me.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

My teenage kids went to see it and they didn't like it at all. Metacritic.com score is 20.

http://www.metacritic.com/film/titles/lastairbender


----------



## ethanson12 (Jul 14, 2010)

In this movie The Last Airbender. The story follows the adventures of Aang, a young successor to a long line of Avatars who must put aside his childhood ways and stop the Fire Nation from enslaving the Water, Earth and Air nations . The direction of the movie is good and I like some graphics scenes of the movie.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

ethanson12 said:


> In this movie The Last Airbender. *The story follows the adventures of Aang, a young successor to a long line of Avatars who must put aside his childhood ways and stop the Fire Nation from enslaving the Water, Earth and Air nations .* The direction of the movie is good and I like some graphics scenes of the movie.


Hmmmm...Scroll to the plot http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0938283/


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> Hmmmm...Scroll to the plot http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0938283/


Or just look at his other posts:



ethanson12 said:


> Toy story 3 is a nice animated movie .After seeing this movie I do not think any one waste their money .The story of the movie is Woody, Buzz and the gang are back. As the owner Andy prepares to leave for college, toys faithful are in daycare where little ones wild with their sticky little fingers do not play well. So it's all for one and one for all who join counterpart Barbie, Ken, a hedgehog named Mr. Pricklepants thespian and a pink, strawberry scented teddy bear called Lots-o'-Huggin Bear plan their great escape





ethanson12 said:


> I watch the movie on the Blue ray . It is a nice and adventure movie . I like to watch the and the story of the movie is it is director Tim Burton comes an epic fantasy adventure 3D Alice in Wonderland, a touch of magic and imagination on some of the most beloved stories of all time. JOHNNY DEPP plays the Mad Hatter and MIA WASIKOWSKA 19-year-old Alice, who returns to the fantasy world she first met a young girl, was reunited with his childhood friends, the White Rabbit, Tweedledee and Tweedledum, the Dormouse, the Caterpillar, chat Cheshire, and of course, the Mad Hatter.It is a nice experiece to watch movie online.


----------



## kss123456 (Jul 28, 2010)

I had nothing against the series, but the movie has just proven that M. Night is getting worse...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I had some company from out of town visiting, as well as a few neighbors...all planning to see this flick.

I generally do not use reviews as a guide to see any movie.

However since we were looking at having 9 people go...and the costs tied to doing so.... 

I was asked to do some homework on this movie.

Following about 10 minutes of simple Google work, and identifying over 24 reviews - 80% indicated poor or very poor reviews for this movie. It was particularly interesting that teenagers were cited as particularly not liking the movie in 6 different reviews. My "group" is now instead seeing something completely different at this very moment. From the online resources...this seems to be a stinker by a broad-based consensus.


----------

